
They Live Alone in Ghost Towns - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/15/style/ghost-town-vacations.html
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Living the dream! Except lack of drown delivery from next grocery, hours away.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Err... _drone delivery_ I meant...

